# Dyslexic Fun



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

As the title says, just a bit of fun. Phrases you may have got wrong!

Here is my tuppence worth:


"I've edited my original post and removed the smelling pistakes."


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

That used to be called a Spoonerism e.g.' there is nothing I like better than a well boiled icicle' or Friar Tuck?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'A Tale of Two Cities' becomes 'A Sale of Two T*tties'

'He's not a Pheasant Plucker ' becomes '................'.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

** * 'NAUGHTIE' WORD WARNING * **

 * * 'NAUGHTIE' WORD WARNING * * 

Dr Spooner was at work on James Naughtie on the Today programme on radio 4 recently when talking about Jeremy Hunt, the Culture Secretary - keep listening as JN desperately tries not to laugh, blaming it on a coughing fit:






still makes me giggle every time I listen, I'm afraid I have a very puerile sense of humour :lol:


----------



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

You may think that Dyslexia is fun but it is not for those that suffer with it. It is a disability in the same way that losing a limb is and should not be the subject of fun. Would you make fun of a blind man's difficulties?
squip


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

squip said:


> You may think that Dyslexia is fun but it is not for those that suffer with it. It is a disability in the same way that losing a limb is and should not be the subject of fun. Would you make fun of a blind man's difficulties?
> squip


Angus Deayton did last night, about David Blunkett - and gets paid a lot of money for it . . . :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

squip said:


> You may think that Dyslexia is fun but it is not for those that suffer with it. It is a disability in the same way that losing a limb is and should not be the subject of fun. Would you make fun of a blind man's difficulties?
> squip


Quite right dyslexia is not funny, but blindness is a bit different I think.

However words are what jokes are made from, and misspelling words is funny, to most of us anyway, maybe using dyslexia in the OP wasn't quite right, but I don't think it was meant to cause offence.

I've just had to use spell check on at least 4 words, not because I can't spell, but because I type too fast.

We live with dyslexia, but I found the previous post very amusing, live and let live.

I'm off now as someone is bound to ended by my post.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not funny, I remember reading an article about Dislecksic Rindercella, I can't remember it all but she was rescued by a prince who had a dig bick and beatty swallocks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must mean.

A tribute to Ronnie Barker
This is the story of Rindercella and her sugly isters.

Rindercella and her sugly isters lived in a marge lansion. Rindercella worked very hard frubbing sloors, emptying poss pits, and shivelling shot. At the end of the day, she was knucking fackered.

The sugly isters were right bugly astards. One was called Mary Hinge, and the other was called Betty Swallocks; they were really forrible huckers; they had fetty sweet and fetty swannies. The sugly isters had tickets to go to the ball, but the cotton runts would not let Rindercella go.

Suddenly there was a bucking fang, and her gairy fodmother appeared. Her name was Shairy Hithole and she was a light rucking fesbian. She turned a pumpkin and six mite wice into a hucking cuge farriage with six dandy ronkeys who had buge hollocks and dig bicks

The gairy fodmother told Rindercella to be back by dimnlight otherwise, there would be a cucking falamity.

At the ball, Rindercella was dancing with the prandsome hince when suddenly the clock struck twelve. "Mist all chucking frighty!!!" said Rindercella, and she ran out tripping barse over ollocks, so dropping her slass glipper.

The very next day the prandsome hince knocked on Rindercella's door and the sugly isters let him in. Suddenly, Betty Swallocks lifted her leg and let off a fig bart. "Who's fust jarted??" asked the prandsome hince. "Blame that fugly ucker over there!!" said Mary Hinge. When the stinking brown cloud had lifted, he tried the slass glipper on both the sugly isters without success and their feet stucking funk.

Betty Swallocks was ducking fisgusted and gave the prandsome hince a knack in the kickers. This was not difficult as he had bucking fuge halls and a hig bard on.

He tried the slass glipper on Rindercella and it fitted pucking ferfectly.

Rindercella and the prandsome hince were married. The pransome hince lived his life in lucking fuxury, and Rindercella lived hers with a follen swanny.

Or to see him performing


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

squip said:


> You may think that Dyslexia is fun but it is not for those that suffer with it. It is a disability in the same way that losing a limb is and should not be the subject of fun. Would you make fun of a blind man's difficulties?
> squip


No I don't think Dyslexia is fun, and there is no intention on my part, of making fun of sufferers, either.

However, Dyslexia is not all "doom and gloom", the "spoonerisms" that result, if that's what you would rather the title be called, whether an intentional play on words or accidental , can be very amusing, and fun. A quick google search, and I found some dyslexics looking for dyslexic jokes, and creating their own joke blogs, so they are not all prudes.

If you are a sufferer, and can look on the funny side, surely this is making the best of what you have. There are a lot worse things to suffer from, and I think your references to loss of limb or sight are a bit harsh!

If this has offended anyone, I apologise!


----------



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

The examples given, where the first letter of two words are transposed, is rightly called a Spoonerism. Had the post been so titled then no offence would have been caused. 
However, dyslexia is not about simply transposing the first letter of words. Some dyslexics have trouble spelling their own name from one day to the next. Dyslexic are often assumed to be, and treated as, thick because of their reading/writing difficulties and this is extremely hurtful and can have important implications [eg employment]

TR5 - If you think that I am a prude then so be it but having lived with family members who suffer severely from dyslexia I know the pain it can cause. When they are made fun of then it is natural that I should defend them.

squip


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I didn't call YOU a prude, this IS a Jokes and Trivia thread, I stated my opinions AND I've offered my apologies to anyone accidently offended!

For that reason - I'm out!

PS. If a Mod feels the need to remove this thread, I won't be offended!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the point has been made for both sides.

No one is making fun of dyslexics, matbe a bit of fun was made of the condistion though, which to my mind isn't the same thing and was amusing.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My dear old mum now gone used to come up with some crackers..

She sent my dad to the shop for some semi skilled milk.. Then another, she said these glasses are useless I will go to the optician and get some of those Formica glasses, you can see distance and read with them..

Ah bless.. :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Speverend Rooner strikes again*

Perhaps to avoid any unintended offence, the Mods could retitle the thread:

*Reverend Spooner strikes again. *

Hmmmm - although on the other hand, that may simply result in sensitive friends or family of members of the clergy taking umbrage on their behalf, alleging that we may be unfairly implying that clerics have taken industrial action . . .

:roll:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

<Reverend Spooner strikes again. >

Roger I lole your cense of humour.

Waz


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone affected by Dyslexia should contact the SPQ. Or to give it its full name, British Dyslexic association.

Before anyone gets on their high horse, I find humour in everything and do not mind being the butt of jokes myself. The reason I laugh so much is that I have seen plenty of the grim side of life.

If you are still breathing, then you do not have much to complain about, there are plenty who would swop places with you.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

So, apart from white middle aged males, is there anything we can laugh about without some one objecting? 

I have said many times that I will laugh at anything that is funny. 

To say that I will not find things funny about certain people or groups in society is to single them out as "different" 

To say that a group of people are "different" is to show prejudice.

Prejudice, I will not be party to as, it is the domian of people with weak, narrow, and shallow minds. 

Thats my opinion anyway

Eddie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The Grandson of a mate of mine was diagnosed with severe Dyslexia,when this was found out,the help he was given transformed him and he went on to join the Sea Cadets. While out with the growler,walking around Kingsmill Water/pond/resa,opposite the Hospital. i passed the cadets getting ready to sail,looked for"X" could not see him,so asked the officer in charge was "X" about he was not sure,so i said he is a bit Dyslexic,his reply,"Half the cadet force is Dyslexic,so that does not narrow it down",and grinned,to which i replied,"Must make for some interesting signals,ship to shore". We both had a good laugh at the thought of the messages,not the cadets with this condition. I bet the Polish people laugh at us,because we think they put the handles inside the mugs.
Ted


----------

